# Come faccio a restare connesso al forum ?



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Come da titolo, perché ogni tot si disconnette automaticamente ? Immagino che la soluzione sia delle più cretina del mondo ma tant'è...


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

In che senso si disconnette? Che browser usi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> In che senso si disconnette? Che browser usi?


Ogni tot di tempo, neanche troppo lungo, si disconnette... uso Chrome.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Quando Chrome ti chiede se vuoi salvare (ricordare) user e password dai l'ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Eh ma quando mi chiede se voglio salvare ?


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Prova ad eliminare tutti i cookie e a ricollegarti


----------



## BB7 (22 Novembre 2012)

Firefox is the way


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

Devi mettere la spunta sulla casella apposita quando fai il login


----------



## Canonista (23 Novembre 2012)

Esce una barra in testa al sito che ti chiede di salvare i dati d'accesso al momento del log in, tipo quella per l'esecuzione degli javascript.


----------



## Miro (23 Novembre 2012)

Ogni 15 minuti di "inattività" (tipo non refreshare il forum) mi si disconnette anche a me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prova ad eliminare tutti i cookie e a ricollegarti


Niente, sempre il solito problema.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Devi mettere la spunta sulla casella apposita quando fai il login


Ricordami ? Non cambia niente lo stesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Ogni 15 minuti di "inattività" (tipo non refreshare il forum) mi si disconnette anche a me.


Eh, a me ogni 2 minuti di inattività 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ps Appena successo, sta diventando terribilmente scocciante.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Firefox raga


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

Chrome > Firefox, comunque il problema persiste.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2012)

È snervante, non è possibile doversi riconnettere ogni minuto


----------



## BB7 (27 Novembre 2012)

Prova disattivando tutti i Plugin... altrimenti usa Firefox come faccio io e non avrai problemi


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2012)

Io uso Chrome e non ho alcun problema


----------



## Vinz (28 Novembre 2012)

A me è sempre connesso, Chrome


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

A me con Chrome va perfettamente.

Firefox è maledettamente cacografico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Cioè se vi connettete non si disconnette fin quando non uscite voi ? 
Forse è un'impostazione del profilo ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2012)

Forse perché cambio scheda, forse perché aggiorno ? Non ho idea...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2012)

Forse ho capito! Per muovermi all'interno del forum invece di usare i percorsi interni al forum stesso sono solito cliccare sul "Milan World" della barra dei preferiti di Chrome, probabilmente è li che si disconnette in automatico


----------

